# Intravenous Diuresis HELP!



## dpumford (Nov 3, 2009)

We have a doctor how is admiting a pt to the hosp for Intraveoous diuresis and because we are the ordering doctor we are requried to obtatin the authorized for this procedure.  Not a Medicare pt.


It is being done for cardiomyopathy and edema but the procedure for this we are not sure about. We are thinking it may be in the  3600 code range but not sure. Any advice on this would be welcomed.

Thanks!


----------

